# Flood pedestal



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Hard wire the connection with epoxy encapsulation.

3M makes a killer kit that can withstand total immersion.

Then take the field wiring back, way back, up towards the house, and make any above grade connection out of public view. It's at this point you want to establish a clear cut disconnection means -- still in line of sight for the gadget.

Be sure to provide warning/ marking for the route of the conductors (land to water transition) so that incidental damage is averted. 

GFCI protection to be provided by a dedicated breaker -- or by a receptacle -- in use style -- in which case un-plugging the connection will suffice as your disconnecting means. 

{ Alternately, mount a second yoke holding a motor rated switch as the disconnecting means. Tap the GFCI receptacle at its load side/ protected terminals. Either a 2G WP box or twinned 1G boxes get 'er done. }

A buried GFCI protected circuit, of 20 Amperes or less, needs only a foot of cover, and I favor using 3/4" PVC as against UF cable.

The pond side connection should occur inside a common, flush, green plastic junction box with a touch of gravel at its base. You don't want to entirely bury this node because you'll always want a physical marker that shows where the conductor run transitions into the water.


----------



## electrician123 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks....thought about hard wiring the circuit as described but owner wants convenience of unplugging the cord for maintenance in case of clogs or repair. I've seen boat docks with inverted 5 gallon buckets attached to rail and the receptacle was under it. Guess it worked. Just looking for something appearing better and safer.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electrician123 said:


> Working on a set up for a floating aerating fountain on a residential retention/backyard pond. Lately the water levels are going up over the post mounted outlet that feeds it ruining the outlets. I could increase the height of the post which would make it an extra 4 feet high or move the post back about 25 feet and increase the supply cord to the fountain and having it in the view of the homeowner. One solution to save cost would be to put in a flood pedestal much like the phone/CATV companies use to keep the terminals dry...works like an upside down bucket under water trapping air inside it until the water level goes down. Other than the phone/CATV styles has anyone seen a setup like this or ideas for a water-tight setup? It's already GFCI protected at a distance. Thanks all


Why not dig a 6 inch ditch in the overflow?


----------



## electrician123 (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a fairly big retention area. The county already notched out and removed a section of the overflow...5 feet in diameter. Dropped the level down quite a bit. Trouble is during a heavy rain this is a low area in a development. With all the building, new concrete streets, etc. more storm water is pouring into the basin and his walkout basement. Never did this before. His property area design and grade used to be ok but now includes sump pumps and new excavations to stop the water intrusion. Despite what is happening now...he has to abide by the housing codes and is limited to height of backfill. Vicious circle.


----------

